# Supplements + Benzos?



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm currently prescribed to take Ativan twice daily, and while this helps to calm me, I was wondering if I could continue taking L-Tryptophan and L-Tyrosine to help my overall mood. Also, the L-Tyrosine would perhaps help counteract the drowsiness caused by the Ativan. Anyway, is it safe to use these supplements while taking benzos?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

although i dont know which, some supplements don't go well with other drugs. make sure you do your research and ask your doctor before u mix


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

This combination should be perfectly safe. Those supplements affect monoamine neurotransmitter levels while Ativan is a GABA-A agonist, so there shoudn't be any interaction between them.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It is safe for sure. Benzos do seem to dull the effects of other drugs/supplements however.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer L-theanine. Although I don't think it effects the same gaba receptors, it still calms me down some and is good to take when your going through a minor benzo withdrawal. I heard phenubit is good too, but I haven't tried that and I heard that the withdrawals from that is even worse than a benzo withdrawal, so Idk.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to buy some theanine when I get paid.

Phenibut withdrawal worse than benzo? I really doubt you could sustain a high enough dose to result in that. Phenibut is pretty crap anyway, as are other GABA-B agonists.


----------

